# Solved: keocera verve or samsung array



## unstresst (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm getting a new phone.
narrowed it down to these two.
I have a Craig stereo portable speaker ( CMA3569 ) with "bluetooth wireless technology"
below is a quote from the box.......i fear the phrase 'audio device' doesn't encompass other types of cell phones

Technology easily connects to your Smartphone or other Bluetooth Wireless technology enabled Audio Device. 
if it wont work with either of those phones, there IS a bright spot...........
I'm broke and i can return it $$$$


----------

